# funny colour bee shrimp



## darkcero (Dec 27, 2011)

does this look blue to you? or is it sick/stressed?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks fine to me, although it is getting old.....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

getting old , how do you gauge the age off that pic?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> getting old , how do you gauge the age off that pic?


It was a wild guess, I am not an expert but just a guess....

My conclusion was a gauge from the size of the shrimp which looks to be an adult, also a full grown adult that is at the end of the life cycle will sometimes look faded and by that I mean the colour....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ahh i see i was just curious how you looked at that picture and knew it was an old shrimp is all,


----------

